# tadpoles and baby frogs



## tankbuster82 (Jan 16, 2008)

my next door neibours empty pool that has filled up a little with rain water has hounderds of large tadpols and baby frogs they r gtf all about 1- 2 cm i think i will release them into my yard as i would feel bad feeding them to my future turles lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 16, 2008)

where abouts do u live. i emptied my pond two weeks ago and found 1 spotted marsh frog which hopped out and hid in my fernery. but none others about.


----------

